# Prayer request for our forum rock, Jim.



## Doc

I heard from Jim S last night.  He is in the hospital in rough shape.  He expects to be there for 3 or so days.  I guess there are a few issues going on and trying to get recuperated after a rough kidney stone operation is just one of them.   

Prayers for Jim would sure be appreciated I'm sure.   Thanks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks, Doc.
BIG prayers continued for Jim!


----------



## EastTexFrank

You can bet that he will be in our prayers tonight and every night until he is home hale and hearty.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ours also given.  Jim is a good soul.


----------



## bczoom

My thoughts and prayers are with you Jim!


----------



## road squawker

Same from me.
I just finished 13 days in ICU/regular room. You pretty much have to be really ill to get admitted to a hospital anymore.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You have my prayers Jim.  I hope you are out of there soon!


----------



## Kaper

Pulling for you Jim !


----------



## mla2ofus

My prayers are with you, Jim. Want to see you out and about soon, friend!!


----------



## Melensdad

Get well soon Jim, I've been slacking off lately and with you out on "injured reserve" its going to be up to ETF, Franc, PG, Kirk and a few others to fill in for 1/2 of you.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Get well soon Jim, I've been slacking off lately and with you out on "injured reserve" its going to be up to ETF, Franc, PG, Kirk and a few others to fill in for 1/2 of you.


 
There ain't no way I can fill those shoes.  Get well soon Jim!


----------



## m1west

Get better soon Buddy. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> There ain't no way I can fill those shoes.  Get well soon Jim!



Nor can I Francis, but I'm filling in some for Jim where I can to keep things active.
He'd appreciate that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Prayers for Jim to heal quickly and get back here.


----------



## Big Dog

God Bless and get well Jim, you’re gonna beat this!


----------



## norscaner

All the best Jim...from one "telecom" guy to another


----------



## 300 H and H

Hang in there Jim, we need you here! 

Wouldn't[t be the same with out you...

Best regards, Kirk


----------



## jpr62902

Hang in there, Jim! I predict a swift and complete recovery!


----------



## marchplumber

Prayers offered for Jim and all involved!!  God's got this, that's for sure..............  Know that people are reaching out and up in prayer can be a wonderfully healing experience for a person, especially those that we have never met.............


----------



## baldy347

Prayers and Much Hope sent from here.


----------



## Melensdad

Any updates?


----------



## Doc

Sadly no.   Both PG and myself have texted multiple times but no reply.   We have no other contact number for Jim.   

Continued prayers for Jim.  

Thinking we need an in case of emergency for all our members who would want to participate.  I think I can come up with something.  I would love to be able to offer support and possibly do something to help Jim but we are helpless since we cannot connect with him or his family.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Sadly no.   Both PG and myself have texted multiple times but no reply.   We have no other contact number for Jim.
> 
> Continued prayers for Jim.
> 
> Thinking we need an in case of emergency for all our members who would want to participate.  I think I can come up with something.  I would love to be able to offer support and possibly do something to help Jim but we are helpless since we cannot connect with him or his family.



Doc, I think that may be a good idea.

This is starting to worry me.  On this board I've known Jim a long time.  I consider him a friend, a good friend.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's starting to worry me too, Frank.
Jim and I have become really close in the last few years.
A real friendship offering the other advice with random texts to the other about life and family.

Since I have not heard from him in over a week does concern me, mostly because of the nature of his state of health.
I'm thinking, hoping! his family are there for him. 
Since it was more than likely a medical emergency, he may not even have his phone with him.
What I can tell you is that he went to be seen and was immediately taken to a larger area hospital.


----------



## Lenny

Praying for Jim and his family.


----------



## m1west

No posting or likes for a week, thats not the Jim I have come to know over the last couple of years. I agree its concerning. The emergency number idea is a good one. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

I've been worried and praying since his situation was first posted.


Jim knows he has friends he can count on. and,,,;
He needs to get back here.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Thinking we need an in case of emergency for all our members who would want to participate.  I think I can come up with something.  I would love to be able to offer support and possibly do something to help Jim but we are helpless since we cannot connect with him or his family.




Great idea!  How about a private area that is open only to you, Doc, and one or two others who you assign?  They can have access to information members want to share such as phone numbers, back up phone numbers like spouses or family members, addresses and email addresses.


----------



## Doc

Exactly what I was thinking Lenny.   I can make a forum that I can see and the poster can see their post but no one elses.  So info would be kept away from other eyes.   I also agree I would grant access to this to one or all of the mods.  Guessing no one would complain about doing it that way.   We could all work together.

I just migrated net cooking talk to the new software we will have in a few weeks.  Permissions were changed for some forums so I prefer to wait to ensure private info is never shared where it should not be.   Seems better to play that safe for now.   

Still no peep from Jim.   More prayers for him.  Hope to hear from him tomorrow.  It was a week ago today he went in the hospital (I think).


----------



## Lenny

Doc, you're doing a wonderful job.   Thanks for everything. 

Praying for Jim.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes Doc, it's been a week and nothing.
Jim would not object to me mentioning that his creatinine levels were off the charts, among other things.
When that happens it is not good. 

I miss hearing from my friend.
We love you Jim.
Hopefully God is letting you know this.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, can creatinine levels be associated with Covid-19?


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> P_G, can creatinine levels be associated with Covid-19?



What?!
Anything can be associated with covid when it comes right down to it.

Jim was tested for covid shortly before he went to the hospital and was negative.
Let's not even speculate on that please.


----------



## Doc

Hey guys, I got a text from Jim.   I'll assume he is still under and recovering as the text did not make a lot of sense but I'm just glad to know he is able to text.   

He said "little nr".    could that be a little rnr  RnR ...I don't know but maybe.   
Then he texted Still hetter.   Guessing that was still better.   

I might get more later and will share as I can.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Hey guys, I got a text from Jim. I'll assume he is still under and recovering as the text did not make a lot of sense but I'm just glad to know he is able to text.
> 
> He said "little nr". could that be a little rnr RnR ...I don't know but maybe.
> Then he texted Still hetter. Guessing that was still better.
> 
> I might get more later and will share as I can.


 
That sounds like he is on drugs and his tongue won't let his "I" teeth see what he is saying.

It is good to hear something, anything.  Good vibes going your way Jim.


----------



## Melensdad

Glad to hear from him, that is promising and a good sign.

  






FrancSevin said:


> *That sounds like he is on drugs* and his tongue won't let his "I" teeth see what he is saying.
> 
> It is good to hear something, anything.  Good vibes going your way Jim.



Sounds like GOOD drugs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good to hear. Even a jumbled text that doesn't make sense is better than no text. 

I remember after my accident I was on some good drugs for pain and couldn't make sense enough to text even 5 days after. My wife was quick to remind me that I once thought I was in Singapore after waking up. Yah...good meds. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Good to hear. *Even a jumbled text that doesn't make sense is better than no text.
> *
> I remember after my accident I was on some good drugs for pain and couldn't make sense enough to text even 5 days after. My wife was quick to remind me that *I once thought I was in Singapore after waking up.* Yah...good meds.
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



Actually you were in Singapore.  We raised some money through GoFundMe and sent you there.  But given the drugs you were on I'm surprised you remember 

After my daughter had her back surgery she was "traveling" extensively for a full week.  

I cut the end of my thumb off and the only thing I got were drugs that made me constipated  

But again, I am in total agreement that ANY GARBLED TEXT is better than no word at all from him at all.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> But again, I am in total agreement that ANY GARBLED TEXT is better than no word at all from him at all.



Totally agree.  I'm waiting for him to come back from his travels and let us know what the hell is going on.  Luvya man!


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> He said "little nr".    could that be a little rnr  RnR ...I don't know but maybe.
> Then he texted Still hetter.   Guessing that was still better.
> 
> I might get more later and will share as I can.



NR = not right ?  

Still not right but a little better?


----------



## pirate_girl

Jim is at a hospital
I got to speak to his nurse at the station.
Since I did not have the HIPAA password, I could get no real information of course, but she did tell me Jim is stable.


----------



## scotthouse

Im glad he is stable!!



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> .....Prayers for Jim would sure be appreciated I'm sure.   Thanks.


I will pray right now Doc..... I hope he comes home soon and feels better


----------



## marchplumber

Thanks for the updates and agree, something is better than nothing..............Prayer continues


----------



## pirate_girl

Keep praying everyone.
Just spoke with Jim's charge nurse.
That old boy is sitting up and eating.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Keep praying everyone.
> Just spoke with Jim's charge nurse.
> That old boy is sitting up and eating.



If he can sit up and eat then he can post new threads on the FF


----------



## mla2ofus

That's encouraging to hear!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Great news. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## baldy347

Still praying here, sending. Best Wishes too.


----------



## FrancSevin

For Jim, I am doing what I am good at...; Toasting to his health with 18 year old Single malt.


It is a struggle yes. I sure hope it helps.

Here's to ya Jim!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank You!


----------



## scotthouse

I hope my prayers are helping pirate_girl


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> For Jim, I am doing what I am good at...; Toasting to his health with 18 year old Single malt.
> 
> 
> It is a struggle yes. I sure hope it helps.
> 
> Here's to ya Jim!



Now that's a good idea.  I hope you don't mind if I join you.  Slàinte mhath Jim.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Keep praying everyone.
> Just spoke with Jim's charge nurse.
> That old boy is sitting up and eating.



So awesome.   I'm sorry I missed this post yesterday.   Woo Hoo.  Go Jim.   Thanks so much PG for the update.


----------



## baldy347

Anything new?


----------



## Doc

baldy347 said:


> Anything new?


No.  Unfortunately no contact at all from Jim.   I texted today and asked Jim or whoever is helping Jim to call me but no call / no reply.


----------



## Doc

I got a text from Jim last night at 11:30 saying he was "Buried in texts.   "

I replied and then got a read receipt this morning saying he saw the message.   This is the first read receipt I've got from all the messages I've sent.     Slow but sure he's getting better.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> I got a text from Jim last night at 11:30 saying he was "Buried in texts.   "
> 
> I replied and then got a read receipt this morning saying he saw the message.   This is the first read receipt I've got from all the messages I've sent.     Slow but sure he's getting better.



Every reply is a good reply  and should be taken as positive news!


----------



## mla2ofus

Once again that's good news!!


----------



## marchplumber

Like the story of "how to eat an elephant".....simply one bite at a time!!  VERY glad for the replies and shared updates!!  Gratitude to all who have reached out and then gotten back with us here on the Forum!!


----------



## Lenny

Doc, that's encouraging.  Thanks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Doc.
Once I messed with some settings on my Android, I have reason to believe he's reading my messages too.


----------



## pirate_girl

I just decided to outright call Jim.
I have to be honest, he's not doing well.
Doc, I sent you a detailed text.
You can share the contents.
Keep praying!!


----------



## marchplumber

Prayers continue!  Thanks PG


----------



## EastTexFrank

You're still in my prayers Jim.  Hang tough buddy.


----------



## Doc

Thanks PG.   I think you shared what needs shared.   Thanks for keeping everyone in the loop.  More good thoughts and prayers coming your way Jim.


----------



## m1west

I am pulling for you Jim, your in our prayers and thoughts over here


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Continued prayers for Jim and his family. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## baldy347

Anything at all?


----------



## pirate_girl

baldy347 said:


> Anything at all?



No.
Not since I last spoke to him.


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> No.
> Not since I last spoke to him.



Any new news on Jim, we are still praying over here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> Any new news on Jim, we are still praying over here.



Us too.  

I hate all this silence.  It worries me.


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> Any new news on Jim, we are still praying over here.



Same here.
No... nothing.


----------



## jillcrate

Well I hope that NO NEWS means nothing worse is going on.......

We wanna see him back w/no problems after all


----------



## FrancSevin

I don't know if Jim gets to read any of these posts but damn, is he missed.


----------



## Doc

I wish there was something.   I'm not getting read reciepts for texts anymore.   No nothing from him.   Very concerned.  It's been over a month now.   Poor guy.  Can't imagine what he is going through.  I feel if possible he would be in touch with PG, me or someone here.     
We post as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## jillcrate

I think we should all say another prayer Doc... Ill do that right now.... I do hope he is ok!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> We post as soon as I hear anything.



Keep your ear to the ground please.  Any news would be welcome.  I'm getting really freekin' anxious.


----------



## marchplumber

Prayers continue.....it's is amazing to witness forum members reaching out in compassion and love to one another!  =)


----------



## Doc2

I sure wish I had some good news to share.  No news at all.


----------



## jillcrate

Thatsb Ok Doc,with all of us praying I am hopefull he will be ok..... Your a good friend to him and I think we all are


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc2 said:


> I sure wish I had some good news to share.  No news at all.


No there isn't.
I am VERY concerned.
?


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> No there isn't.
> I am VERY concerned.
> ?




Me too PG.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Me too PG.


❤


----------



## marchplumber

Was thinking, then realized I was praying.......May the Spirit be with and in Jim! A part of "here" is missing......eagerly awaiting news


----------



## EastTexFrank

marchplumber said:


> Was thinking, then realized I was praying.......May the Spirit be with and in Jim! A part of "here" is missing......eagerly awaiting news



You and me both brother.


----------



## Lenny

I'm continuing my thoughts and prayers too.


----------



## jillcrate

Continuing to pray things are OK and he wil let us know soon!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I know where Jim is.
I do not know how he is doing.
Just keep praying.


----------



## jillcrate

Ya at this point its all we can do 

Have you tried to call where he is and get an update PG?


----------



## pirate_girl

jillcrate said:


> Ya at this point its all we can do
> 
> Have you tried to call where he is and get an update PG?


I said I KNOW where he is, like the type of facility where he is.
Which one I do not know.
I've had a lot of forum members both on this and another asking me about Jim.
I believe after last speaking to him he's at that point in his life where illness and livelihood are waaaaay more important than being on an internet forum.
He's given us a lot of years here.
Now let US give him peace, quiet and contentment without the constant wondering about any news.
Jim knows what's going on.
Let's stop thinking about if or when he's going to suddenly appear again.
Remember him with love, ok?
Last time we talked, he expressed that he sure loves and misses us.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jim has gone to Heaven.
?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

???  Rest in peace Jim. You will be missed. Let there be no more pain. No more suffering. So long my friend.


----------



## waybomb

RIP buddy.


----------



## marchplumber

Rejoice, for he has touched our lives and brought joy and laughter!!  Give praise, that his pain has finally ended and his beautiful memories continue as long as we share them.  I give thanks for his life and all he did for the many he knew, and for his final release from these earthly bonds.....

I shed a tear for I wish miss him, he was always kind to me......go with God and know true peace in His arms.


God bless, 
Tony


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Tony.
That was beautiful. ❤
This hurts really bad.
I loved you Jim.
My buddy, my ear, my forever funny friend.


----------



## Lenny

I pray that the Lord gives Jim a special place in Heaven.


----------



## mla2ofus

I  will miss him greatly!! I PM'd him once asking for computer help and rather than playing the guru he straight up told me it was beyond his expertise and I appreciated that answer. His contributions to this forum were monumental!!


----------



## Doc

Jim Jim Jim ...  I'm going to miss you buddy.   The forums will never be the same without you.   
You were always ready to help, 
You gave and gave some more.  
You were a friend to many in time of need.  I am so sorry we had no way to communicate with you during the past couple of months.   I do hope you see how much you meant to so many of us here on FF.   Rest in Peace buddy.


----------



## Doc

Here is a link to Jim's Obit.  








						Obituary for James "Jim" Slagle at Davis Funeral Home
					

James Jim Slagle, 73, of Henrietta, Texas, passed away on Sunday, December 6, 2020. Graveside services will be at 200 pm, Friday, December 11, 2020 in Hope Cemetery in Henrietta, Texas with Rev. Patrick Hoffman, pastor of the First United Methodist Church in Henrietta, officiating. Arrangements...



					www.davisfuneralhome.net
				




There is a place for those of us who want can sign his memory book.


----------



## FrancSevin

The guy owes me a beer from a long ago post  I have since forgotten.
Hopefully I can collect it and later.  And perhaps we can all share an in person meet we never had the chance to do.

Fair winds friend and, if you can, put in a good word for your friends down here.  We could use the help and miss your additions to our lives.


----------



## jpr62902

Jim was such a kind, empathic soul. He will be missed. RIP.


----------



## mla2ofus

I sent the family a card via the funeral home


----------



## EastTexFrank

Shit!  I'll think of something more appropriate and fitting at a later date.  Right now my only reaction is SHIT!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've had some time to compose myself but that was news that I didn't want to hear.

Jim and I weren't bosom buddies.  We communicated a couple of times a year and I considered us to be friends.

I think that Doc said it best when he wrote, *"You were a friend to many in time of need"*.  I know that for a fact.  We had 3 hurricanes come off the Gulf this year and run right up the Texas- Louisiana border.  Jim lived about 175 miles from me so he knew pretty much where we were situated.   Before every one Jim was contacting me saying that if we needed to evacuated he had a spare bedroom that we could use.  Someone who is willing to throw open their home to a stranger is indeed a friend, a goof friend.  I never needed to take him up on his offers of hospitality but just knowing that it was an option was a comfort.  

Darn it Jim, I'm going to miss you.


----------



## m1west

I have only been a member for a couple years but knew Jim to read every post and put a like on it, offered up advice on things that were truly helpful and was a patriot. RIP


----------



## bczoom

This is terrible news. 
Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## FrancSevin

Last night, as I read this thread, I considered attending the funeral.  Nine hour drive from St Louis. Jim, a good friend to all  of us here ,  would be worth the effort and the time.. However, the wife reminded me of my plans to be in Indiana on business.   I'm not sure I can squeeze both trips in.
Therefore I would like to send a floral arrangement and include all my friends here on FF.  Most of us have never seen any of one another, but we are a family. Sorta.

If there are no objections, I will do that today.

"On behalf of all your friends on Forums Forums, rest in peace Jim."


----------



## Doc

Great idea Frank.    Let me donate $50 towards the arrangement.   Lets send a really nice one since attending the funeral is out of the question for most of us.     Thank you sir!!!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Great idea Frank.    Let me donate $50 towards the arrangement.   Lets send a really nice one since attending the funeral is out of the question for most of us.     Thank you sir!!!!!!


No need to donate Doc.  This one is not about money, but friends.

Thanks

I would ask if anyone does attend, please sign in  the memory book for all of us.


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> If there are no objections, I will do that today.
> 
> "On behalf of all your friends on Forums Forums, rest in peace Jim."


I'm all for it.  I'd be glad to chip in some money.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Therefore I would like to send a floral arrangement and include all my friends here on FF.  Most of us have never seen any of one another, but we are a family. Sorta.
> 
> If there are no objections, I will do that today.
> 
> "On behalf of all your friends on Forums Forums, rest in peace Jim."



Thank you for doing that Franc.

We intend to send a donation to the library in Henrietta in memory of Jim.


----------



## FrancSevin

It seems that Jim is not being laid out for a wake .  So instead of flowers, I have chosen to have 50 trees planted in his honor.

A card will be sent to the family and the grove will have his name marked.
_
*"In loving memory of James "Jim" Slagle
On behalf of all your friends on Forums Forums, rest in peace.*_

This memory tree planting will  be noted in the Legacy Guest Book.

I hope this is acceptable to everyone.


----------



## marchplumber

Thank you Sir, for your kindness to us all!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

RIP Jim.  You will be missed.


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> It seems that Jim is not being laid out for a wake .  So instead of flowers, I have chosen to have 50 trees planted in his honor.
> 
> A card will be sent to the family and the grove will have his name marked.
> 
> _*"In loving memory of James "Jim" Slagle
> On behalf of all your friends on Forums Forums, rest in peace.*_
> 
> This memory tree planting will  be noted in the Legacy Guest Book.
> 
> I hope this is acceptable to everyone.


I really like that idea.  Flowers just die and have to be thrown away, but a memory tree planting will be something that can live forever.
You are a very generous man.
I responded to his passing on NCT, so I'm not going to repeat.  I will surely miss him though.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> I really like that idea.  Flowers just die and have to be thrown away, but a memory tree planting will be something that can live forever.
> You are a very generous man.
> I responded to his passing on NCT, so I'm not going to repeat.  I will surely miss him though.


I agree.  Cut flowers are for the living.  I always prefer live plants for funerals.  I still have about 15, that were sent to honor my father in law, growing in my sunroom and greenhouse.
Live plants with cut flowers inserted are a good compromise.  The flowers fade but you still have the greenery.


----------



## mla2ofus

Thanks, Franc!! If you feel a need for donations for the trees don't hesitate to let us know. I know you said no money needed but just want to throw that out there.


----------



## Doc

Thanks Franc.   That is awesome!!!!    :


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> Thanks, Franc!! If you feel a need for donations for the trees don't hesitate to let us know. I know you said no money needed but just want to throw that out there.


Thanks for the offer but as I said, this is not about money at all.  I cannot accept it.

Sentiments are a currency I do accept.  thanks for yours and that of many others.

I also accept free advice
Free criticism
And free beer


For the record, Jim was not a "greenie" but a sensible advocate of healthy, respectful living within the environment.  I think the tree grove is fitting of him and his spirit.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Thanks Franc.   That is awesome!!!!    :



What he said.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. Great idea to have a tree grove planted in his honor.


----------



## m1west




----------



## jillcrate

Doc said:
			
		

> Here is a link to Jim's Obit.



Thank you Doc.... I cried when I  saw his picture.......

Thank you pirate_girl for the update on this.....

I am so sorry


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah thanks.
You didn't even know him so whatever.


----------



## jillcrate

I know but its how I am.... I am very loving and caring to all  (I try to be (even if they are mean to me))

We need more love in the world PG,its a mean world now...


----------



## pirate_girl

jillcrate said:


> I know but its how I am.... I am very loving and caring to all  (I try to be (even if they are mean to me))
> 
> We need more love in the world PG,its a mean world now...


Yes, I know and I'm sorry.


----------



## jwstewar

Wow, I haven't been on in awhile. I'm so sorry to hear this. Jim was always there to lend a hand for anyone that needed a word of advice.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Such a sad thing to lose Jim.
We chatted a few times not all that long ago......
He will be missed....a lot.


----------



## tiredretired

Words escape me right now in how I feel reading this.  Firstly I want to offer all my condolences to all members here who, as I, have and had come to love Jim for the great guy he was.  I am saddened beyond measure.  God Bless you Jim and rest in peace.  You will be missed and your shoes impossible to fill.


----------

